# New bumper boy electronics



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Any seen these? I was looking at the site while trying to get my new launcher repaired and saw they are offering them starting in March as an upgrade, any opinions on them?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

They are cheaper than I thought they would be...


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats only if you send in your old ones, I am going to get 1 remote and 2 reciever to upgrade my ancient electronics.


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

Technical question. I have the older/cheaper sportsman and plan to take advantage of this new offer. Will I be able to link the "new" electronics to their derby doubles and run all three like they can currently link theirs? Right now I'm the odd duck out. It does me no good to upgrade if they won't link. It makes no sense for all three of us to upgrade. I tried calling and BB is out until Jan 3.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Tstreg said:


> Technical question. I have the older/cheaper sportsman and plan to take advantage of this new offer. Will I be able to link the "new" electronics to their derby doubles and run all three like they can currently link theirs? Right now I'm the odd duck out. It does me no good to upgrade if they won't link. It makes no sense for all three of us to upgrade. I tried calling and BB is out until Jan 3.


All I got from the site is send in the old ones and get a new good price, it doesn't mention if they will run the old ones as well. From the looks of it the recievers are redsigned so I would hope they would be backwards compatible but no telling.

I realized they were out as well when I have been trying to contact them to get a brand new broken unit replaced that I recieved as a gift.


----------



## Yellowdog05 (Mar 22, 2009)

I got the new electronics for my two BB derby doubles. They are really nice, easy to install and work great. Sent my old transmitter and receivers back per the agreement. Glad I got the upgrade.


----------

